# plusieurs iCloud drive archive



## Mirou (27 Juillet 2017)

JE NE comprends pas le fonctionnement d'cloud.j'ai dans finder plusieurs fichiers *iCloud drive archive* avec un numéro ;actuellement de 1 à 10 avec des dates différentes? il semble que ces fichiers ont des contenus identiques.Dois je supprimer les plus anciens?
Je ne vois pas aussi le lien entre iCloud et Document.
JE suis seul à utiliser mon mac, donc un seul compte.
Merci


----------

